# Wartezeit einbauen



## Chroman (28. Jan 2006)

Hi wie kann ich es realisieren, dass eine gewisse Zeit vergeht?


```
System.out.println("Ausgabe 1");


.... Hier sollen jetzt 10 Sekunden vergehen bis die zweite Ausgabe erscheint bzw. bis es weiter geht...


System.out. println("Ausgabe 2");
```


Wie kann man das realisieren?


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Beni (28. Jan 2006)

Benutz "Thread.sleep". Einfach im Forum suchen, das war schon oft unterwegs :wink:


----------



## math66 (29. Jan 2006)

genau...


```
try{
    Thread.sleep(10000);
}catch(InterruptedException ie){}
```


----------



## Chroman (29. Jan 2006)

Dankeschön! Funktioniert gut!


*Kann mir jemand noch erklären wie der Befehl aufgebaut ist also was dieses try und InterruptedException ie.... etc. bedeutet? Warum der Befehl "so groß ist" für eine  kurze Wartezeit.

*


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2006)

Thread.sleep kann eine Exception werfen, wenn es unterbrochen wird. mit dem Try-catch fängt man die Exception ab.

Guckst du hier


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2006)

Der Wert, welcher der sleep()-Methode übergeben wird ist deshalb so groß, weil er die Zeit in Millisekunden angibt.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Thread.html#sleep(long)


----------

